# nvidia nForce Network Controller...frustratingly slow



## tjtigers14 (Mar 14, 2010)

I have always used wireless connection up until I moved away to college and only had the option of wired internet. Once I started using a LAN connection, I realized that my connection was painstakingly slow and had a ton of other issues such as:

-I can't watch youtube or ANY kind of media. If by chance videos or music does start to work, they only load a little bit then stop.
-The browser is constantly refreshing and being weird.
-I will click on links and they just won't load.
-Download speed is also slow.

The internet is almost unbearable to use. It operates fine with a wireless connection, it's the wired connection that I need to troubleshoot. 

The problem can be either the Nvidia Network Controller which seems to have a lot of problems or the ethernet jack in my room. If the problem is the Nvidia nForce Network Controller, can someone help me figure out how to fix it? Thanks a lot


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You may try to uninstall/reinstall the Nvidia driver from Device Manager. Have the Driver ready in case Vista won't be able to install the driver automatically. I'd download the latest driver, even better then use the current driver version.


----------

